# Elk loin with wild mushroom sauce, Rustic vegetable smash and sauted fall greens



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This is one of the most exotic recipes that I have. We used to serve this in a resturant where I worked at. It cost about a days pay but it was well worth it if ya can get the meat.  

Elk loin 4-5 oz per person leave whole
Grape seed oil
chopped garlic
chopped basil leaves
chopped oregano leaves 
salt and black pepper

Coat the elk loin with grape seed oil, choppd garlic, (more than a teaspoon per serving). generous amount of fresh herbs (it should look almost green from the herbs. If you use dried herbs, use less herbs.) In a hot pan, one that can be use in the oven, sear all sides of the elk loin about a minute on each side, and place in a preheated oven at 400 degs or 350 in a convection oven. Roast to 115 degs internal temp and remove from pan and set aside for the juices to set. Return the pan to medium heat. 

For the sauce:

Wild mushrooms fresh or 1 cup re-hydrated dried mushrooms
a good merlot wine
demi glace or brown sauce
salt
black pepper
whole butter

De glaze the pan with the merlot, about 2 oz per sacue portion, this will incorporate all the garlic, herbs and pan juices into your sauce. Bring to a boil to let all the alcohol burn off. Reduce the heat and add the mushrooms and stir to incorporate them completely and add the demi glase and simmer for a few minute to reduce to sauce consistency. TASTE, adjust the salt and pepper then add small bits of whole butter ans whisk quickly to finish the sauce. 

For the rustic veggie smash:

Make your favorite mashed potatoes and set aside in warm oven. 

Dice about 3/8 inch pieces of rutabaga and carrot and cook on medium heat in a covered pan using chicken stock or boullion. Cook until not crunchy, but not soft. 

Cut a peeled sweet potato about 1/4 inch thick, then using a peeler slice thin pieces about two inches long and set out to dry for few mins. Then toss in flour seasoned with salt and pepper and fry in 350 deg veg oil or oil of your choice. When golden brown, remove to a paper towel and sdalt and pepper to taste. 

This is finished by folding the rutabaga and carrots into the potatoes and topping with sweet potato fries. 

For the sauted greens:

Mustard greens
collard greens
flowering kale or green kale
escarole
red or green swiss chard
spinach
diced onions
grape seed oil
chicken stock or boullion
slat,pepper
balsamic vinegar
whole butter

In a large deep pan or dutch oven saute the diced onions to soften. Add the greens and a bit of chicken stock, salt and pepper then toss and cover for a minute or longer then toss again. Repeat the covering and tossing until the colors are bright and the greens are hot, they will have reduced in volume to about 1/5 ot he beginning or more. Add bits of butter just to coat and adjust the salt and pepper and add balsamic vinegar to taste.


----------

